# streifen in Videos

## mattes

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der wiedergabe von Video (formatunabhängig) mit diversen Videoplayern (vlc, mplayer, xine) aber im Browser tritt das Pronblem nicht auf.

Das Problem stellt sich als ein deutlicher Versatz/ horizontale Linie im mittleren Bereich des Video dar.

so, wie wenn man kein VSync hat, aber das ist an. Ich habe eine NVIDIA Karte mit dem propritären Treiber (343.36), xorg und KDE alles auf neuestem Stand.Das Problem tritt aber schon recht lange auf. Ich hab schon viel gesucht und probiert bekomm es aber nicht hin  :Sad: 

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Bei VLC hab ich auch schon verschiedene Optionen und Videoausgabemodus probiert, nichts funktioniert zufriedenstellend.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde auf einen Defekt der Grafikkarte tippen. Teste mal eine andere.

----------

## mattes

Denke nicht dass die GK kapuut sein kann. Unter Windows gehts auch mit VLC ohne Probleme   :Confused: 

Unter Gentoo im  Firefox scheint es auch ok zu sein.

----------

## OCmylife

Seine Graka ist nicht defekt. Ich hatte das selbe Tearing auch mit dem proprietären Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia bei meiner GTX 560 ti. Seitdem ich den freien nouveau treiber nutze ist davon nichts mehr zu sehen. Leider ist die Gaming-performance darunter natürlich nicht überragend, aber für Emulatoren reicht es noch aus und bei der Desktopperformance merke ich keinen Unterschied. Schaue mal ob Du beim abspielen der Videos(gerade in XBMC) auch eine verdammt hohe CPU-auslastung hast. Ich war beim Proprietären bei 90-100%. Jetzt sind es 5-10%.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du die Arbeitsflächeneffekte bei KDE aktiv? Wenn ja, nimm die mal testweise raus. Wenn Du Videos nur im Vollbild guckst, gibts dafür auch speziell eine Einstellung, die Arbeitsflächeneffekte nur im Vollbild automatisch auszusetzen.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei Steam-Spielen und konnte mir mit dem Abschalten der Arbeitsflächeneffekte sofort behelfen.

Viel Erfolg und gib mal Rückmeldung ...

----------

## mattes

hey, danke für die Tipps! Das mit den Oberflächeneffekten scheint die Ursache zu sein. Ohne gehts jetzt ohne Streifen  :Smile: 

----------

## mattes

oder doch nicht   :Confused:  Heute sind die Streifen trotz der Einstellung wieder da   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Eine Idee habe ich noch. Ich bin vorhin in einem Arch-Forum eher zufällig darüber gestolpert, musste aber gleich an Dich denken:

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Device0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "NVIDIA Corporation"

        Option          "TripleBuffer"  "True"

EndSection

```

Beachte hier die Option "TripleBuffer". 

Falls das nicht unmittelbar hilft, musst Du Dir ggf. diesen Beitrag im Arch-Wiki nochmal zu Gemüte führen ...

----------

## sprittwicht

Mal ein Schuss ins ganz ganz Blaue, auch wenn die Darstellungsfehler bei mir anders aussahen:

Probier statt mplayer, vlc und Co. den "mpv", das ist zumindest bei mir (Ati mit freiem Xorg-Treiber) der einzige Player der funktioniert.

----------

